# JR Ultimate Principales (M) Cigar Review - Steady as she smokes



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am a believer with this find! This baby was a inexpensive decent find! It's considered a medium smoke, but I would say it was a creamy medium if ...

Read the full review here: JR Ultimate Principales (M) Cigar Review - Steady as she smokes


----------

